
SiriusXM to buy Pandora in all-stock deal valued at $3.5B - adventured
https://www.cnbc.com/2018/09/24/siriusxm-to-buy-pandora-in-all-stock-deal-valued-at-3point5-billion.html
======
baldfat
I can't believe Pandora sold for $3.5B since they have been in financial
troubles for since probably the start. The company has around 2,000 employees.

[https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2018/02/01/pandora-
layoffs-...](https://www.digitalmusicnews.com/2018/02/01/pandora-layoffs-
california/)

~~~
SOLAR_FIELDS
I guess if anyone were to buy them (and it seems like they’ve been trying to
sell for some time) Sirius is a pretty good suitor - their business models gel
pretty well. Though now that they are officially in mainstream radio business
whatever veneer that they may have tried to stage over not doing any payola is
probably going to disappear pretty quickly.

